# Cyclogest Pessaries



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey ladies, 

Just wonder if any of you can help me - Im currently in the 2WW and due to test on Sunday (Mothers Day)!! Im taking pessaries 2 x 400mg twice a day but only have enough up until Sunday!

Basically if im lucky enough to get a postive im wonder should i try and get more pessaries or have any of you ladies any advice? Greatly appreciated. 

Hoping and   this is my time. 

J x


----------



## Maximom (May 17, 2011)

Hey Journey apparently u only need the pessaries until otd If uve had a fresh cycle....longer if it's a frozen cycle. I think one of the girlish on current cyclers checked it out with Origin & that's wot the nurse there said. Good luck for testing on Sun, wot a lovely Mothers Day pressie that wud be for u!!


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks Maximon.  How are things with you?? x


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Journey, not sure on the pessaries but like Maximom i read somewhere that you have enough if its a fresh cycle, you only need more if its a FET.  Maybe check with clinic anyway, just to reassure yourself.  Just wanted to wish you all the very best for Sunday, i wont be online tomorrow or over the weekend but i will be thinking of you.  Sending you all the luck in the world.


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks so much babydreams!! Hoping it is good news


----------



## M+M (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey journey, I had heard what the other girls said, if its a fresh cyle then they give you enough until OTD.
Good luck for Sunday, I'll be thinking of you x


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey ,just wanted to say that the clinic I attended in London (Lister) recommended staying on the cyclogest for 10-12 weeks if you were lucky to get a BFP ,as much as I hated using them ,I did as i was told.
Good luck for test day .
Emma


----------



## Maximom (May 17, 2011)

Hey Journey, how r u hangin in hun? Not long now till test day, r u having any symptoms? I'm well thnx...just waiting on March af to get started again (prob around 26th) then it's all systems go for us. I've everything crossed for Sunday for u xx


----------



## Dewey (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi Journey,

I just got a BFP last Thus and my pessaries ran out this Tues. I have been nervous these last few days, worrying incase af showed up, but so far so good.  My clinic says they aren't needed after the OFD.

Wishing you loads of luck on Sunday x x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi journey

I wished I had asked for more, my wee bubs might have stayed with me!! If we have another cycle I willbe bringing it up!!

Hope you got good news today

Jillyhen x


----------



## Mrs Ripple (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi journey, how you keeping pet? Didi you get the result you wanted yesterday?


----------

